# IDE für VB



## Furmel (15. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich muß im Rahmen einer Ausbildung VB lernen und suche eine IDE.
Für Java nehme ich Eclipse, habe aber leider kein Plugin für VB gefunden.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Caffè Latte (15. Jun 2006)

Microsoft Visual Studio dürfte die erste Wahl sein ...


----------



## dieta (15. Jun 2006)

Da gibt's auf jeden Fall was von MS. Ich weis jetzt aber nicht, wie und woher man das bekommt. Kenn mich da mit Java besser aus.


----------



## Jockel (16. Jun 2006)

Sollst du VB oder VB.NET lernen? Für letzteres kannst du auch #develop als IDE nehmen (http://www.icsharpcode.net/OpenSource/SD/)


----------



## byte (16. Jun 2006)

Visual Studio ist als Express Version kostenlos erhältlich. Die normale Version kostet aber Geld.

Google einfach mal nach Microsoft Visual Studio Express.


----------

